# plant substrates capped with sand?



## gryffin (Jan 1, 2008)

Has anyone used plant substrate, such as eco-complete in containers or capped with sand to accomodate fish that like a sandy bottom?

I'm trying to plant a SA cichlid tank with some bottom dwellers that need sand. I'm not sure of how to best achieve this. I have lots of different crypts, and would like to include some stems, vals, and swords for variety.

Thanks-
Nicole


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

Yes I've used Eco, SMS, and Turface with a PFS (pool filter sand) and it works fine I haven't had any problems with my rooted plants or with the fish.

- Brad


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I used filter sand and had no problems. Now using river sand which I got from landscapers. I love it for it is more natural, needs no rinsing, and is only $3 for a big bag.


----------

